# Cheias em Chaves



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2007 às 22:36)

A foto seguinte reporta-se ao ano de *1909*! Uma das maiores cheias de sempre do Tâmega em Chaves! Podem ver a milenar *Ponte Romana*, ou melhor só o seu tabuleiro, os arcos estão completamente submersos! Desde que sou gente nunca vi a água no Tâmega tão alta como se verifica nesta foto!

Já não há cheias como antigamente!


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 00:06)

Hoje em dia graças à quantidade de albufeiras e barragens que os rios têm é muito difícil que hajam cheias tão grandes como as que se registavam antigamente, principalmente aqueles flash floods que são contidos pelas barragens sem causarem danos a jusante...
No entanto o rio Tâmega acho que não tem barragens no lado espanhol ou tem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2007 às 00:14)

Minho disse:


> Hoje em dia graças à quantidade de albufeiras e barragens que os rios têm é muito difícil que hajam cheias tão grandes como as que se registavam antigamente, principalmente aqueles flash floods que são contidos pelas barragens sem causarem danos a jusante...
> No entanto o rio Tâmega acho que não tem barragens no lado espanhol ou tem



Não tem Minho! Aliás nasce bem perto de Chaves, na Serra de San Mamede a norte de Verín!

Amanhã vou postar mais fotos de nevadas e cheias do antigamente por terras de Aquae Flavie!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2007 às 19:05)

Cheias do Tâmega em Chaves em de *Abril de 1961*!


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 23:24)

Grande cheia!

E a fortuna que custava um carro nessa altura! (como se agora não custasse )


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jul 2007 às 18:21)

Lá para a minha terra tb há relatos dessas cheias e seus efeitos nos caudais dos rios. Até gravaram numa rocha prox. ao rio Mente as datas dão maiores cheias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Ago 2007 às 21:15)

*Cheias do Tâmega, 1996*





"Por incrível  que pareça, as cheias, podem ter tanto de desvastador como de benéfico, e não maior parte dos casos, fazem estragos por culpa ou negligência do próprio Homem ao estrangularem as linhas de água das variadas maneiras, desde construções muito próximos aos aterros mal calculados, e como ocorrências como esta que vemos neste postal, têm por vezes intervalos de  vários anos, as pessoas acabam por se esquecer, é como diz o velho ditado-Só se lembram de Santa Bárbara quando há trovoada. A parte benéfica das cheias, é que enchem as albufeiras das barragens, inundam os campos de cultivo que estão próximo das linhas de água enriquecendo-os para a agricultura, e ainda, à foz dos rios devolve-lhe um pouco o seu curso original, dado que, com  o emgrecimento dos caudais rios, obriga a que as marés penetrem mais pelo rio a dentro, e isto em termos ambientais pode ser nocivo."

Fonte: Blog Chaves Antiga


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2007 às 21:18)

*Cheias de 2001*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2007 às 23:02)

Cheias de 1991:






Fonte: Chaves Antiga Blog


----------

